# It keeps happening!



## Gstan1 (Aug 1, 2014)




----------



## Fishndude (Feb 22, 2003)

That's pretty crappy. We live a couple ponds downstream.


----------



## Out-N-About (Jan 12, 2018)

I heard this mentioned on the radio yesterday. My beloved Huron River....I am sick and disgusted at how many times this river gets hit....Tribar manufacturing ruined the river forever with PFAS.....then Hex chrome dumping, now this.....so sad. I used to love bringing home some fish to eat from the river....unfortunately no more.


----------



## Swampbuckster (Nov 28, 2010)

The sewer discharges happen at any sewer treatment plant stationed alongside a body of water and have been for a long time. I'm assuming we had a heavy rain event just prior to the discharge and therefore the event occurred. If not, the malfunctions I'm sure are part of the ups and downs of any discharge plant. The 1.4 million gallons sure sounds like a lot but I'm sure majority of the partially treated sewage moved through the system relatively quickly. ....That said, I've always wondered how treated is "partially treated" sewage anyhow? 
On a positive note, I've caught some healthy channel cats along the log jams just below the discharge where that brown building is in the photo 💩


----------



## Manolin (Feb 20, 2021)

Hey, we’re Ann Arbor. You’ll take our crap and like it…..


----------



## Shoeman (Aug 26, 2000)

Manolin said:


> Hey, we’re Ann Arbor. You’ll take our crap and like it…..


And some even pay extra to eat all that "organic" produce


----------



## 6Speed (Mar 8, 2013)

Shoeman said:


> And some even pay extra to eat all that "organic" produce


Too funny but true...funny how they can tell everyone else how to protect the environment and then they wreck their own over and over...I think I'll go drown a worm or two at the Huron right now. I won't keep a fish but I should have the place to myself! That's special!


----------



## Lightfoot (Feb 18, 2018)

At least it isn't the Ganges


----------



## nighttime (Nov 25, 2007)

Clinton gets a consistent run of brown trout during heavy rainfall. They want anything to do with my lures and just swim downstream. . Someday I’ll get out this metro area…..


----------



## Wyandotte (Feb 15, 2016)

Where I used to work had a millrite that used to work at a water treatment plant that could send water to the Detroit River.

He told us that after dark intentional discharges of untreated to maintain level or pressure was standard practice.


----------



## chednhy (Feb 8, 2012)




----------



## TroutFishingBear (Aug 31, 2007)

Have only got one pike since the hex chrome spill earlier this year...34 before it...usually HOT this time of year...also saw ZERO shad and fatheads in the shallows this fall...skunkaroo today...saw some prick throw a gym mat in the river today at the walkover bridge near the gallup park livery...
Worst ive ever seen it since i started fishing it in 2012...looks like it affected the fish and ecosystem more than they let on....


----------



## Out-N-About (Jan 12, 2018)

Tribar manufacturing screwed this river up big time. I dont know why Ford still does business with them....I hear they make the chrome blue oval that goes on every Ford vehicle....they screwed up one of my favorite rivers to fish. As big of a deal they made with the flint river crisis and drinking water, they should make an example out of Tribar.....pisses me off nothing has happened to this company.....people need to be in jail, and millions of dollars in fines.


----------



## TroutFishingBear (Aug 31, 2007)

It is definitely screwed up in a2 but still a few fish around and will rebound in a few years for sure...got a 14" pike main river lol. Saw a few minnows. One decent pike smacked the surface...but if i had weather like this last 5 years woulda smacked a half dozen nice fish in an hr easy......Saw a few big smb in a side pond as well that did not get poisoned but they didn't want to play. One was easy 5. When it floods in the spring they will be back in. Talked to a guy that reported a 24" walleye he got last week on a minnow he took with a cast net.


----------

